# I bought the Sarthe



## Tracer (Nov 27, 2004)

paid retail but am happy with my decison over the 2003 Alpe d'Huez. front fork is a bit more aggressive angle, frame feels a bit stiffer, wheelset is very nice, cranks are nice, color is great. Bike just felt right to me.


----------



## rriddle3 (Aug 5, 2004)

I've been looking at the Sarthe myself. Just can't get into the color though. Maybe LeMond will do a color change next year. After you've put some miles on it post your impressions, I'll be interested to read them.


----------



## Tracer (Nov 27, 2004)

funny, i love the color. will def. post a review after some miles.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

*I like the bike and the color too.*

The color is similar to Molteni Orange that Eddie Merckx rode in the '70s.

I love the feel of LeMonds, especially the "Classic" series. Basically it's their way of saying "all steel" frame. But to combine the "classic" frame with Campy is a very good thing to me. By the way, if you're not too familiar with Campy, there is a "break in" period where you need to make more adjustments than usual. But after some miles, it's nice stuff.

Bob


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

fishercat said:


> paid retail but am happy with my decison over the 2003 Alpe d'Huez. front fork is a bit more aggressive angle, frame feels a bit stiffer, wheelset is very nice, cranks are nice, color is great. Bike just felt right to me.


Have you put on "a few miles" in the last four weeks? I'm pretty interested in this frame, and would like to know what you think of it. Veloce is OK? And the wheels - I have an aversion to prefab wheels - are they as good as they're touted as? How big are you, and what size did you go with? Got any pictures to sate me in the mean time?

Lastly, if I can ask, what was the retail price you paid for it? My LBS quoted me a price from the catalog, and I'd like to know whether it's high or low (without asking them!). Thanks - S


----------



## Tracer (Nov 27, 2004)

Unforunately I havent put many miles on it. Got cold here in Boston right after I bought it. also I am a newly converted mountain biker so I dont really know a lot a bout road bikes. a friend who owns a shop here in Boston was talking the bike up and I'd been looking for a road bike and when i road it i just fell in love with it. It feels very well balanced (more so than the 2003 alpe d'huez i tried). I like the steel frame, love the color. I paid full price for it which wass $1499.00. is it worth it? I dont know but at the time couldnt find anything i liked as much used or left-over. I could have waited longer and shopped around some more, but i really just loved this bike, I've heard good things about Campy. Bike felt "a bit" stiffer than the alpe d'huez but much smoother than alum bikes i tried. dont know if this helps. let me know what you decide tho.

karen


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

fishercat said:


> Unforunately I havent put many miles on it. Got cold here in Boston right after I bought it. also I am a newly converted mountain biker so I dont really know a lot a bout road bikes. a friend who owns a shop here in Boston was talking the bike up and I'd been looking for a road bike and when i road it i just fell in love with it. It feels very well balanced (more so than the 2003 alpe d'huez i tried). I like the steel frame, love the color. I paid full price for it which wass $1499.00. is it worth it? I dont know but at the time couldnt find anything i liked as much used or left-over. I could have waited longer and shopped around some more, but i really just loved this bike, I've heard good things about Campy. Bike felt "a bit" stiffer than the alpe d'huez but much smoother than alum bikes i tried. dont know if this helps. let me know what you decide tho.
> 
> karen


I rode a road bike for a while, and switched to mountain biking about three years ago. It's all I've done since! I built a fixed roadie about a year ago (my MTBs are also SS), and have had so much fun that I figured it's time I bought a proper bike to keep up on the descents with group rides.

I won't ride anything but steel, and have studiously avoided Shimano for long enough, and this seems like the right bike. I was going to go custom, but $1500 (my LBS's quote, too) is almost too damn nice to pass up. Thanks for the "review" - if nothing else, I know it's not swayed by some hidden partiality for Colnago or the like! I'll post some pics when I get it... S


----------



## Tracer (Nov 27, 2004)

cool. I think you should get it. I'm fishercat on mtbr.com also, see you round the forums.

karen


----------



## iamandy (Jun 20, 2003)

*Im Jealous*

Im looking at the Sarthe and the Buenos Aires, probably going to get the BA. But the Sarthe looks awesome. Love the orange with the campy! I've been quoted $1499 for the Sarthe also. Can't wait to test ride them both. As for the wheels, I've heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## Tracer (Nov 27, 2004)

why dont you get the sarthe?


----------



## iamandy (Jun 20, 2003)

The 2005 Buenos Aires and Sarthe are the same (basically) campy components but the BA is the steel/carbon spline design. So its a better frame, but the paint job isn't as cool, black and yellow. Im planning on going with the BA. I was in the Trek store yesterday (columbus, OH), and they said they can upgrade the shifters to chorus for $150! and switch the crank to a compact for $50 more. The geometry fit me like a glove! NICE. Can't wait for that tax return.


----------



## Tracer (Nov 27, 2004)

whats the price on the BA?


----------



## iamandy (Jun 20, 2003)

$1999 is what they quoted me which is msrp i think.


----------

